# Ubuntu Finally !!



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2007)

I installed UBUNTU 7.10 on My PC and It Rocks !! 

This is my First Post From UBUNTU !

It plays Music and has Firefox and now what i need is A C++ IDE !!

Of Course It is a big Deal

It took 1.5 hours to install it on my system from 7:45 to 9:15 .. i used the ubuntu alternate CD 

I have 192 MB SD RAM with 1 Ghz P3 PC and i have no plans of major upgrade !!!! my dad ofcourse has a laptop but i don't touch it !  i don't like to !
my PC got only CD ROM had to use my dad's lappy to burn ubuntu CD !! lol !

Also PIDGIN rocks anyway in and i use it in windows too
need a bit torrent and download manager now too !
lets see what's it got !

now i am using Rythm box music player ..! i guess its good ! right guys ? or which is the best player . i mean the best which can run on my pc !


Yes Ubuntu 7.10 is real slow compared to XP SP 2
I can feel the difference .. but i think i will use Ubuntu and put a new ram stick in just for that . lol !

previoulsy i used to use damn small linux . now that was real fast !!


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 1, 2007)

Glad to hear that. You might want to check for setting up Ubuntu Gutsy for Speed . A search in google will lead you to a blog of the author. By the way you might want to watch out for a service called trackerd and see if it consumes alot of your memory. 

Anyway welcome to ubuntu


----------



## vish786 (Dec 1, 2007)

DSL works fast like Flash(fastest runner).
Small & superfast.

use Deluge as Infra said.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Glad to hear that. You might want to check for setting up Ubuntu Gutsy for Speed . A search in google will lead you to a blog of the author. By the way you might want to watch out for a service called trackerd and see if it consumes alot of your memory.
> 
> Anyway welcome to ubuntu



Thanks a lot for the welcome and the Tip

acutally i hv used ubuntu for may be 2-3 hrs previously .. coz for all my friends its me who installs ubuntu in their PC 

Will now see how to make it fast !


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

c++ is there in the synaptic package manager,I guess it is not installed by default(c is installed by default).Just use synaptic to install c++(nothing need to be downloaded just insert the cd)

exaile is an awesome music player.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Player - sudo apt-get install banshee exaile

Torrent - sudo apt-get install azureus


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

With just 192mb of RAM, I wouldn't advise you to install Azureus. Use Deluge Bit torrent client instead. 

*deluge-torrent.org/downloads.php

Download Manager: Downloade4x. Its there in repos. Just connect to the net and install it via Synaptic.

Music: If you only want a player then Audacious is best for you. If you want a Media Manager cum Player then Exaile is good (I hafn't used anything else).

Both of them are available in the repos. Just connect to the net and install them via Synaptic.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks infra , devil and hitboxx will try all tom !!

cool g5 .. my pleasure !!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

For torrents Azureus is my personal choice but it uses too much memory.use deluge-torrent or transmission(lightest!) and there are many other torrent clients in Linux.
and for C/C++ IDE,go install from synaptic,Anjuta.use xine-ui and mplayer apart from totem for video play.install all those codecs if ur a multimedia freak.


----------



## arunks (Dec 2, 2007)

i have installed 7.04 and then updated all the packages...

and then i installed all multimedia players like vlc xmms and more, fonts, many softwares like picasa flash partition , many codecs and plugins, ..etc. etc.

I took around 500MB to download and update these all /...

Now my question is  if i upgrade my 7.04 to 7.10 gutsy then will that updated and installed softwared be wasted or not...?

 i mean should i upgrade to 7.10 or not...?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 2, 2007)

You can upgrade without issues. The installed softwares would be updated as necessary as well. 

But I'd just like to add that doing a CD download is more beneficial in case you have to reformat your Ubuntu at a later point of time.


----------



## arunks (Dec 2, 2007)

i m getting ubbuntu dvd 7.10 with december 2007...
So why to download the cd ..

and plz tel me whether i can update from 7.04 to 7.10 with this dvd coming with digit


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

If Ubuntu 7.04 is fully updated and working fine then don't bother installing 7.10


----------



## arunks (Dec 3, 2007)

but i want to have latest version

Also it(7.10) must be having some gud and new features..


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> but i want to have latest version
> 
> Also it(7.10) must be having some gud and new features..



curiosity killed the cat

Try it if u like to tinker


----------



## arunks (Dec 3, 2007)

but tell me willl my all updates and softwares installed in 7.04  be intact after upgrading to 7.10????????????????


If yes then only i can upgrade....
So anybody knows?????


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> but tell me willl my all updates and softwares installed in 7.04  be intact after upgrading to 7.10????????????????
> 
> 
> If yes then only i can upgrade....
> So anybody knows?????



possibly some dependencies will go broken, Avant window navigator etc.

But the core system will remain stable.

I once upgrade and everything was workin fine. Though expect some bugs to infiltrate


----------



## din (Dec 3, 2007)

@a_k_s_h_a_y

Congrats 

Welcome to UAC (Ubantu Addicts Club)


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> @a_k_s_h_a_y
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Welcome to UAC (Ubantu Addicts Club)



lol..UAC is the corporation in Mars, remembr doom 3


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 3, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> lol..UAC is the corporation in Mars, remembr doom 3


LOL


----------



## din (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmm, Ubuntu in Mars ?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 3, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> @a_k_s_h_a_y
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Welcome to UAC (Ubantu Addicts Club)


not yet guys.. ! 

my dad said Ram Upgrade only in Jan 08 coz i hv exams now in Dec .. lol !

will add a 256 Mb Stick .. so a total of 384 Ram Must do very well so that i never boot into windows again ! unless i start to really miss viruses , spyware etc etc


----------



## Pathik (Dec 4, 2007)

^^And gaming. Btw wat abt ur new pc?? also wat onboard gfx do u have?


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

Opening Ubuntu on my system and then checking system Monitor shows that it is using <250 MB. However Applications like Firefox, OpenOffice and Amarok defintely increase its usage greatly .


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

amarock?exaile is better for me atleast-in Gnome


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> amarock?exaile is better for me atleast-in Gnome



I wish someone told me about exaile before I downloaded Amarok


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> ^^And gaming. Btw wat abt ur new pc?? also wat onboard gfx do u have?


no gaming man .. i don't remeber onboard thing

i know that i can't set screen color to 32 bit .. 24 bit is max .. so that $ucks
may be i should buy new PC only

but what's the use of new pc ??
for browsing this is enough i think soo

how do i install Adobe Flash player plugin in firefox .. i tired to install via adobe site's installer but failed .. !

i know only basic commands of UNIX .. don't know about adding stuff though .. know only what's there in my college ka UNIX text book .. lol .. shuld learn more ..


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 4, 2007)

> how do i install Adobe Flash player plugin in firefox .. i tired to install via adobe site's installer but failed .. !



I think the command was sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

exx_2000 said:
			
		

> Join the Revolution! Format C: !


???



			
				exx_2000 said:
			
		

> I think the command was sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.


so will that enable flash player in Firefox ..
  in fact once Firefox gave me an option to choose from 2 different flash player

adobe flash player and a free open source one.. i choose the open source flash player instead of adobe .. now i can't watch any videos on websites .. damn it .. they all ask for adobe flash player only


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ for Flash install it through Synaptic 
	
	



```
flashplugin-nonfree
```
or in aTerminal enter 
	
	



```
sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
```
. It requires root access. Just enter your password when prompted.
As for Media Player considering your RAM(192MB) XMMS/Beep Media Player/Audacious(they are all similar in looks and controls). I prefer Amarok as it beats everything else hands down.

About UAC, it is one of the suffocating thing in Vista. M$, Stop Dictating Things!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ hey thanks man will try it out in ubuntu

i also had this problem where in one of the drive is not mounted automatically 
i have to mount it manually .. but rest are mounted automatically

how do i set this drive to get mounted automatically ??
the other 4 drivers are ready to use with start ..!

Is Rythmbox all that bad ?
the default player in Ubuntu ??


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

Not really.
As for the partition not mounting automatically there must be some problem with UUIDs in /etc/fstab file. Can you give some more details like how many partitions etc.. Can you post your /etc/fstab file here. Enter in a Terminal 
	
	



```
sudo gedit /etc/fstab
```
 First backup the file
	
	



```
sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bkp
```

To see the UUID for the said partition, its name must be sda3,sda4,sda5 and so on.Enter in Terminal 
	
	



```
ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | grep sda7
```
 where sda7 will be your concerned partition, change it accordingly.
Check that the UUID number you got in the Terminal like c6a48b88-4220-4f67-8b4c-1e03566718da with the UUID number in /etc/fstab file. Edit and replace the partition's UUID with the new one and save the file.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

ok here this details of fstab file



> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
> ...



and its sda6 that is not mouting

and when mounted its named as disk on the desktop ... where as other as sda2 , sdb5 etc
i hv 2 HDDs

btw how to rename them on desktop ?? or those names are forever sda1 and so on the desktop forever ??

and for this command i get this output



> aks@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | grep sda6
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2007-12-04 22:28 E3F3-45A2 -> ../../sda6


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

Does sda6 have the same properties like vfat like sda5? If yes then you just have to create an entry in fstab file for sda6 with the UUID.

```
# /dev/sda6
UUID=E3F3-45A2 /media/sda6     vfat defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1
```


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

hey see this picture !

*img33.picoodle.com/img/img33/5/12/4/t_Screenshotm_49d3669.png


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats a little strange. Does it have any files in that partition? Is it in the first hard disk of yours?
try the entry solution i wrote above and see. First BACKUP THE FSTAB FILE OK.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

yes it has some pictures and music that i downloaded right into it ! and i can view the pics and play music in that drive in ubuntu !
will try out your idea soon .. now at 6


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

Not to be rude but you should register yourself at ubuntuforums.org as you will get quicker response .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

yes i know .. i will register there .. thanks man !!

i will try out your plan first and then post in there !! 


ubuntu rocks .. its interface is refreshing 

in windows i feel kind of uncomfortable after ubuntu !!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

I havent booted to XP since June 2K7 myself!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

well that did not work man  i added that and restarted !! computer !!
no change !! will try that again

really cool that u never booted into windows 

but how can you avoid windows ??

to transfer files to My Sony Ericsson k550 phone i have to use windows ! no other way !


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

How did you mounted sda6 manually?
Sorry going out to buy Digit now  Will help you later, though search UF.org for sure.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass>
> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
> ...


 Very easy akshay, make it like this


> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # <file system> <mount point> <type> <options> <dump> <pass>
> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
> ...


If it doesn't work lets us know, there is another method which will work.
Note: Remember to backup the original fstab first.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ yeah c ya man thanks for all help acutally

to mount that disk or sda6 .. that's what i saw during installation !

i right click and then select create launcher and then i click browse 
then in the right i see " 1.4 GB Volume " i just click on it .. and then its mounted .. bingo .. i just quit that create launcher thing ..!!

but now i am not able to mount it using this idea of my own !!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

^^ yeah c ya man thanks for all help acutally

to mount that disk or sda6 .. that's what i saw during installation !

i right click and then select create launcher and then i click browse 
then in the right i see " 1.4 GB Volume " i just click on it .. and then its mounted .. bingo .. i just quit that create launcher thing ..!!

but now i am not able to mount it using this idea of my own !! coz i don't see it any more in there !!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> to transfer files to My Sony Ericsson k550 phone i have to use windows ! no other way !


Go to synaptic, search for bluetooth & install everything u see in search result. Then pair your phone with the compuer & u can browse the phone. Just that u will have to pair everytime u want to browse your phone

Check out MInting 101 in OSS section.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

hitboxx i don't see any difference between the original and your fstab file that you created for me !!

please verify it !



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Go to synaptic, search for bluetooth & install everything u see in search result. Then pair your phone with the compuer & u can browse the phone.
> 
> Check out MInting 101 in OSS section.


thanks man was thinking of the same !!!!
but what about file transfer mode of SE phones for quick transfers ??

and no hacking  and modding of SE Phones in Ubuntu !! damn it 

hope we get linux drivers soon !!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

Just removed the '#' and the UUID

# means comment, won't read it, so remove it.

UUID is when it scans for disk errors. Not required.

Edit: Do the SE phones have an option to read the mas usb?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

that's all ok .. the commenting with #

but where is sda6 ? aren't we mounting that ??
i don't see it anywhere in the script .. ( is that a script ? i assume .. lol )


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

whats the filetype of sda6?

Assuming its fat32 add the line to fstab like this.
/dev/sda6 /media/sda6 vfat defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0 1

Create a folder called sda6 in /media as root beforehand.

If its ntfs, change 'vfat' to ntfs-3g above.

Edit: Don't forget to reboot.

Edit2: If you want hands-on help, come to #digit channel on irc.freenode.net using your irc client.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> thanks man was thinking of the same !!!!
> but what about file transfer mode of SE phones for quick transfers ??



Have u used bluesoliel 5 on Windows? In Linux all you can do using this is to browse your Phone Memory & Memory card as a folder over bluetooth, or u can use the datacable.

Too bad there is nothing like this in LInux

Right click on the file -> Send TO ->BLuetooth


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

yes so its working !! great !!

i had to create folder in /media !!

so i take it that to rename those sdax and sdbx .. i should rename them in /media and also do the same changes in fstab .. right ???

hey but how to create folders using GUI file browser ?? i could not .. i had to use CLI mkdir for that !! but why ??


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes do those folders in /media.

Again very simple, if you want to be able to browse as root, do this

1. Create a shortcut on your desktop

2. Add this into its command line. Give a desired name to it.

```
kdesu "nautilus --browser"
```

3. Now just click it, give the password and browse as root.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

kdesu ?? but i am ubuntu on gnome ..
tried it and it did not work .. lol .. looks like you use KDE !


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

Open nautilus with root access. Alt+F2 and enter
	
	



```
gksu nautilus
```


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Have u used bluesoliel 5 on Windows? In Linux all you can do using this is to browse your Phone Memory & Memory card as a folder over bluetooth, or u can use the datacable.
> 
> Too bad there is nothing like this in LInux
> 
> Right click on the file -> Send TO ->BLuetooth


its ok !! if linux does everything then what will windows do .. hehe !! !



			
				rahimveron said:
			
		

> Open nautilus with root access. Alt+F2 and enter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works like charm
i just had to press alt f2 at desktop and type that out gksu nautilus !!

all is well and cool .. thanks !!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 4, 2007)

^ur  cool man!  I hope ur SE phone is supported


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> its ok !! if linux does everything then what will windows do .. hehe !! !


Windows will make money


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> kdesu ?? but i am ubuntu on gnome ..
> tried it and it did not work .. lol .. looks like you use KDE !


My bad, I use them both, but usually Gnome, and I don't use Ubuntu.

Yeah well, gksu works fine.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> My bad, I use them both, but usually Gnome, and I don't use Ubuntu.


no ubuntu ? then Fed Core ?? or Suse ?? 

yes !! gksu works fine !!



			
				rahimveron said:
			
		

> Windows will make money


yes me too along with MS .. incase i get a job in MS or a Product Based Software Company that is !! 
but i certainly will develop apps for Linux  anyway !! even if i work at MS ! lets see how things to !
drivers i must be working in SE then .. ! 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> ^ur cool man!  I hope ur SE phone is supported


thanks .. ! lol !!

what about Rhythm box Music player ?? is it all that bad ?? no body talks about it !


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 4, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> what about Rhythm box Music player ?? is it all that bad ?? no body talks about it !


 

Use amarok with XINE instead


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

With Linux you are spoilt for choices. Rhythmbox, Amarok, XMMS, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Audacious, Exaile...........Take your pick. There is nothing like he best, its all about your personal choice, some like it simple & minimalistic approach & some like all the bells n horns thing.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot to all people out here !!
So this is my screenshot !! latest !
Click to Enlarge !

*img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/5/12/4/t_Screenshotm_0dad46f.png


----------



## Rahim (Dec 4, 2007)

Finally it is solved. How? Plz clarify


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

hey after you gave me the CODE i just pasted it in fstab file !
then i created a directory sda6 in /media folder !
restart ! that's how its fixed !

by changing the mount point you can change names !

its real easy !!

by intuition i discovered that 

to mount do this


> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /media/name



and to unmount


> sudo unmount /dev/sda6


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

mount - sudo mount -t vfat /dev/xyz somefolder

unmount - sudo umount somefolder OR sudo umount /dev/xyz


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

but sucks man coz now i don't have permissions for sda6 ! can't delete files there ! i mean in that sda6 only which i umounted and mounted

well hitboxx now has given the -t option .. lets see what that does !!

i tired hitboxx command .. no permissions for sda6 .. the one which i mounted and unmounted damn it

don't know how to add permissions to drives .. !


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 4, 2007)

Again very easy 

In that fstab, change umask to

```
/dev/sda6 /media/sda6 vfat auto,noexec,quiet,[B]umask=0000[/B] 0 0
```
But remember this will give you unparalled access to all drives, so use it carefully.

Note: you can do the same during mounting also.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2007)

well that's not what i wanted actually
just write permission to sda6 .. it was lost after remounting .. i think restart will set it correct

i tried this sudo chmod 777 sda6 
but without success !! lol !

 i tried this also

sudo mount -o rw,remount /dev/sda6 /media/sda6

this also not worked.. saw this in unix book that i have


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 5, 2007)

Try sudo chmod -R 777 /dev/sda6 (Permission mode)

OR

sudo chown -R akshay /dev/sda6  (Ownership mode)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

oh man soo much for this
i will just restart and that should do it ... lets learn this next time !

yeah finally restarted.. got read and write permissions for sda6
maybe praka knows why ..! 

btw  why can't i see Options in Tool Menu in Firefox ??

i wanted to change homepage that's why !
and also download settings !


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> oh man soo much for this
> i will just restart and that should do it ... lets learn this next time !
> 
> yeah finally restarted.. got read and write permissions for sda6
> ...



the option is provided in view or edit (not in tools)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ yes saw that ! lol ! a bit different ! ! thnx !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

Akshay, do you need to mount that fat32 drive everytime? I don't think you need to. You haf set it to auto mount rite?

Regarding BT, just follow that thread and install all the apps (including BT obex support/Wammu/Gammu) That will solve all your problem as far as cellphone and BT/management are concerned.

And just connect the usb data cable to the phone and the other end to the usb port and set the mode to File transfer in phone and voila! its automatically mounted in LInux 

You won't miss Bluesoleil in anyway in linux. Just that all things don't haf a unified interface. You can even use the BT remote control!! 

Also, one suggestion. Disable that Deskbar applet. It eats up almost 10mb of RAM (The orange magnifying icon on the Panel). You may also remove the fast user switch (you name on the taskbar). Jus right click on these two and select "remove".

@Akshay
Also your desktop looks boring with the default theme. Just head to www.gnome-look.org and beautify your desktop


----------



## eggman (Dec 5, 2007)

Can it be Installed on SATA harddrives?And from where to get it/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Can it be Installed on SATA harddrives?And from where to get it/


 What?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

infra_red

yes you are right i can connect phone.. i thought i can't without drivers.. newb me.. lol .. for file transfers only
dunno about sync and stuff ! will hv to see that !
we can mod phone in Virtual Box .. but don't know how safe that is 

thanks for the tip .. i will removed the search deskbar thing also the user thing ! 
i thought my desktop already looks cool !
as it really much better then win xp look !
will check that site out man !
thanks !

i edited that fstab and that drive sda6 is auto mounted at startup 
initally had to do it manually !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

If using BT just install the BT obex ftp and bluez-utils and gnome-bluetooth packages. Just refer to that thread. It has the names of the packages. You can use hcid to use the Remote control feature. Tho it doesn't haf a GUI frontend yet (or it does and I dunno) Also Wammu+Gammu is for syncing. Its analogous to MyPhoneExplorer in Windows. 

The only thing you will need to boot into Windows for is to run FAR manager and XS++. Tho I hafn't tried vmware/virtualbox/qemu. It may work.

Yeah, just head to that site. You will find everything there!!! Do one more thing. Jus list everything thats enlisted in: System > Prefs > Sessions - Startup programs and Current Session page. You can disable some more progrs if possible to save memory.

Actually what I'm trying is if you are able to save enough memory then you can enable minimal Compiz effects, if your onboard hardware supports it, that is.

If you can sacrifice GNOME and live with XFCE then surely you can run Compiz with basic eye candy on your 192mb RAM machine!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

this is list !!

*img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/5/12/5/t_Screenshotm_70de91a.png


down is complete list of process.. what can i kill ??


```
aks@ubuntu:~$ ps -e
  PID TTY          TIME CMD
    1 ?        00:00:01 init
    2 ?        00:00:00 kthreadd
    3 ?        00:00:00 migration/0
    4 ?        00:00:00 ksoftirqd/0
    5 ?        00:00:00 watchdog/0
    6 ?        00:00:00 events/0
    7 ?        00:00:00 khelper
   26 ?        00:00:00 kblockd/0
   27 ?        00:00:00 kacpid
   28 ?        00:00:00 kacpi_notify
  103 ?        00:00:00 kseriod
  122 ?        00:00:00 pdflush
  123 ?        00:00:00 pdflush
  124 ?        00:00:00 kswapd0
  176 ?        00:00:00 aio/0
 2001 ?        00:00:00 ata/0
 2002 ?        00:00:00 ata_aux
 2005 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_0
 2006 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_1
 2015 ?        00:00:00 ksuspend_usbd
 2016 ?        00:00:00 khubd
 2379 ?        00:00:00 kjournald
 2584 ?        00:00:01 udevd
 3497 ?        00:00:00 kpsmoused
 3564 ?        00:00:00 kgameportd
 4133 tty4     00:00:00 getty
 4134 tty5     00:00:00 getty
 4135 ?        00:00:00 rc
 4136 tty2     00:00:00 getty
 4137 tty3     00:00:00 getty
 4142 tty1     00:00:00 getty
 4145 tty6     00:00:00 getty
 4321 ?        00:00:00 acpid
 4368 ?        00:00:00 kondemand/0
 4428 ?        00:00:00 syslogd
 4485 ?        00:00:00 dd
 4487 ?        00:00:00 klogd
 4508 ?        00:00:02 dbus-daemon
 4524 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManager
 4537 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManagerD
 4551 ?        00:00:00 system-tools-ba
 4552 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon
 4571 ?        00:00:02 hald
 4572 ?        00:00:00 hald-runner
 4631 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb
 4632 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb
 4633 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb
 4634 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-keyb
 4635 ?        00:00:00 cupsd
 4638 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-acpi
 4727 ?        00:00:00 console-kit-dae
 4813 ?        00:00:00 avahi-daemon
 4814 ?        00:00:00 avahi-daemon
 4829 ?        00:00:00 dhcdbd
 4854 ?        00:00:00 hcid
 4866 ?        00:00:00 bluetoothd-serv
 4872 ?        00:00:00 krfcommd
 4873 ?        00:00:00 bluetoothd-serv
 4885 ?        00:00:00 hald-addon-stor
 4898 ?        00:00:00 gdm
 4906 ?        00:00:00 gdm
 4911 tty7     00:03:37 Xorg
 4939 ?        00:00:00 atd
 4953 ?        00:00:00 cron
 4966 ?        00:00:00 S98usplash
 4975 ?        00:00:00 chvt
 4993 ?        00:00:00 gnome-keyring-d
 4996 ?        00:00:00 x-session-manag
 5031 ?        00:00:00 ssh-agent
 5033 ?        00:00:01 gconfd-2
 5037 ?        00:00:00 dbus-daemon
 5039 ?        00:00:02 gnome-settings-
 5045 ?        00:00:21 metacity
 5048 ?        00:00:25 gnome-panel
 5049 ?        00:00:45 nautilus
 5051 ?        00:00:01 gnome-volume-ma
 5058 ?        00:00:00 bonobo-activati
 5061 ?        00:00:00 gnome-vfs-daemo
 5073 ?        00:00:13 gnome-screensav
 5074 ?        00:00:00 vino-session
 5075 ?        00:00:00 bluetooth-apple
 5077 ?        00:00:01 update-notifier
 5084 ?        00:00:00 evolution-alarm
 5087 ?        00:00:00 trackerd
 5089 ?        00:00:01 python
 5091 ?        00:00:01 nm-applet
 5094 ?        00:00:00 gnome-power-man
 5121 ?        00:00:00 evolution-excha
 5127 ?        00:00:00 mapping-daemon
 5150 ?        00:00:00 evolution-data-
 5197 ?        00:00:00 trashapplet
 5199 ?        00:00:01 notification-da
 5212 ?        00:00:03 mixer_applet2
 5975 ?        00:03:42 rhythmbox
 6158 ?        00:00:00 firefox
 6170 ?        00:00:00 run-mozilla.sh
 6174 ?        00:07:30 firefox-bin
 6381 ?        00:00:00 gnome-terminal
 6384 ?        00:00:00 gnome-pty-helpe
 6385 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
 6404 ?        00:00:08 gnome-session-p
 6411 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
aks@ubuntu:~$
```

i will take up eye candy after my 3rd sem vtu exams ! ! i think this is enough for now ! man exams from dec 27th .. i better study now !


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Can it be Installed on SATA harddrives?And from where to get it/


yup

mine is installed on SATA (ubuntu 7.04 onwards hav kernel that supports SATA drives).

And please dont install if u are happy with windows and dont want to experience change.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

@Akshay
You can kill these:

vino-session (if you don't use VNC etc.)
evolution-alarmnotify (if you don't use evolution alarm feature)
evolution exchange storage
trackerd (its a resource hog, disable it!)
bluetooth applet (if you don't use BT)
printer applet (if you don't use printer)
restricted manager (if all your hardware works)

After removing just click Apply. Then goto the Current sessions Tab and click on Save Session.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 5, 2007)

ok then i will create a script to kill them at startup .. ! 

but what is Trackerd and VNC ? i think i don't use them .. rest all anyway i don't use !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2007)

You don't need to script anything!!! just kill them in Sessions and Save the session 

Tracker is something like an indexing mechnanism for Search. Using VNC you can haf a remote desktop.


----------

